# New HO Scale Owner Operator 53' Reefer Peterbilt



## FSHtoyman01 (Jan 29, 2010)

Click on the Link


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

FSHtoyman01 said:


> Click on the Link


I guess you have no tankers?

How come the Pete 389/ 53' reefers combos has a $30 price tag on one and the other has a $40 price tag?


----------



## FSHtoyman01 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Tankers and price*

First I do have tankers, in fact I'm going to offer tankers, dumps, flatbeds, etc.. As far as price difference: the 53' foot adjustable dual axle trailers cost me more than the 53' foot tri or spread axle. When I figure these prices I have to include any extra shipping I acquire when I order them before I ship them to you. I can't afford to buy in mass quantities and often order the product from my distributors, once I've received an order. so that I can modify them per the customer's specifications. I would love to be able to have massive stock but being on a fixed income Money is not there to grow this business through large product inventory, so I work harder and often take some profit loss to provide a quality product to my customers. I love being a modeler and I pray this business can grow! I have been taught: Make a Good product- provide the customer with (within reason) what they want- and always provide the best possible customer service. I have always worked to give the customer the best service I can! Honesty is the best policy. To anyone who reads this; if your looking for a quality product and honesty in the purchase. I hope you choose Father and Son Hobbies: A true small American Family Owned God Fearing Family Business.


----------



## FSHtoyman01 (Jan 29, 2010)

FSHtoyman01 said:


> Click on the Link


We now also offer these in A Kenworth


----------



## FSHtoyman01 (Jan 29, 2010)

FSHtoyman01 said:


> We now also offer these in A Kenworth


We now have a Tanker Owner Operator For you !!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

FSHtoyman01 said:


> We now have a Tanker Owner Operator For you !!!!


If I order the Pete (white and turquoise) and a white tanker does the Pete come like shown with the turquoise detailing?

It looks like a 4 hole tank. Is there 4 dome covers on the top? How much more to add the turquoise like on the Pete to the trailer? The tank its self white, Blue frame with some of the blue flames on the side of the tanker?


----------



## FSHtoyman01 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes to the four holes- Yes the Pete comes with the detailing- As far as turquoise flames on the tanker- I will check into it with my air brush man. And get a price quote. If you 0rder the truck - I'll email you the quote to customize the trailer. either way you will get a nice looking truck!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Charles, i'm going to omit pricing (perhaps some collectors are ready to pay 60 for a model of truck. not me however) but i'm sorry to say the quality of your pictures is lacking. they are ok for personal use, but if you trying to run a business of selling them IMHO you will need to step up the quality several steps up all the way to professional. 

your camera is not at fault here, it your lighting and post processing.
look into using light box such as pictured below and read up on preparing images for web. of course it is your call, but personally i will not deal with anyone who doesn't bother to show off his wares in best way.













lightbox:










resulting image (even with the cheapest camera)


----------



## FSHtoyman01 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm not sure how to respond to your post tankist? Being as though I'm on a fixed income and have a wife who is terminally Ill unless she gets a lung transplant; so I can't afford expensive lighting and an expensive digital camera to be Quote" A Professional Picture Taker" And being as though this is the second time you've given Lets say; " a less than positive reply to one of posts" Also lets say also say that; True collectors have spent even more on an HO Scale truck because they have respect for the modeler and the scale. As well as: Part of belonging to any kind of organization or fellow hobby you never show a fellow member disrespect for there effort I'd simply say to you this: I will take your criticism into account although I'm sure you are simply trying to express your obvious higher knowledge than myself when it pertains to photography.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

> And being as though this is the second time you've given Lets say; " a less than positive reply to one of posts"


? huh? i'm passing a critique on *your *work that *you *chose to showcase as business grade work. the reason for response being "less then positive" is because you did "less then quality" work displaying your model. i understand its tough, that however does not make your work better somehow.


look at the picture below. it is not in focus, incorrectly exposed, incorrectly balanced (what for did *you *make it pink? ). i don't see radiator details or wheel details, i can barely see the texture of the trailer. this is how poorly *you*, not your camera, chose to showcase a high end model. 












Can you honestly say this is a good picture? 






> so I can't afford expensive lighting and an expensive digital camera to be Quote" A Professional Picture Taker"


where in my post you found this "quote"? thats not what i said. next time be carefull with quotes you assign. 
and BTW, its called *photographer*, not "picture taker". i'm being critical of your work, yes. but you are being disrespectful.

in any case, i specifically said that this is not a problem with your camera. the problem is mostly with your lighting and skill. light-box can be made for *0$* and skill can be improved with some education - internet is full of resources about all kinds of photography. there is even a guide on model photography on this board. and examples of members who discovered just how much can be achieved with cheapest 100$ camera and proper technique. and i would think that one that wants to do business grade work should be able to invest couple hundreds for at least OK equipment and tools.



lastly i would like to remind you that you running a business. and that entails greater professionalism at what you do. will you return to a car shop if the owner say "hey, i fixed your car only half way because i have all these problems and can't afford tools"? i doubt it.



> I'm not sure how to respond to your post tankist


let me help you with that, - "thanks for the input, i will see how to improve on that"


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

PS,
it so happened that i'm making my living developing and assisting development of complex websites and web applications. I had a chance to work for some of the most recognized US brands. 
but somehow i feel that you will not be interested in my feedback about quallity of your website as it will not be all positive and "oh a website, nice!". this is an interesting approach to life you have "unless it is good i don't want to hear it".


----------



## FSHtoyman01 (Jan 29, 2010)

Tankist Ive sold my product and yet to receive anything but a positive response. I'm not sure why you believe you have to speak negatively to others but may God bless you !


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

you obviously have problems reading. that, or you imagining things. where am i speaking negatively about you? i am speaking critically about work you have done, explaining why i say what i say, and offering a ways to improve. this is called constructive (at least somewhat) criticism , and that is what forums are about. instead of spreading blessings and trying to look like a victim, consider growing a thicker skin. and as always - _"if you can't keep up, don't step up."_© 


you haven't answered my question about how you personally grade the quality of your picture. I think the answer is obvious. what would be awesome is if after all of this you would actually take time to study the manual that came with your cam, read some guide about scale model photography, apply the techniques and reshoot everything to show off your work properly. can be done in one evening or less.
after all, whats the point in creating even the best model if you can't show it off?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

FSH, tankist is not talking negatively about your product, he is simply suggesting that it may be in your best interest (i.e., gaining more customers) to take better photographs that show more detail, etc.


----------



## FSHtoyman01 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Tankist*

I'm still not sure why you insist on being so arrogant in your post? I respect someone who gives an honest and humble critique without nasty phrases such as: "if you can't keep up, don't step up" or "you obviously have problems reading." Well, Tankist, I read just fine and what I notice in your post is this: Perhaps you should sit down and read how you come across. Perhaps some honest constructive criticism is needed as to your demeanor towards others. 

Now as to the picture you have selected: Yes it’s too dark and yes it could have been better. Thank you for pointing out this picture. Perhaps I could lighten it up a little more. As far as my modeling goes: I provide a good product and as was said earlier my repeat business is due to two things;

First: I Present a good product and follow up to make sure they are satisfied.
Two: I try to never present an arrogant demeanor towards another modeler.

So, keeping to what I believe, I do apologize to you, if I have come across as not understanding your critique, but perhaps if you approach a post with more humility and less self absorbed superiority, than someone might respect your "constructive criticism."


----------



## FSHtoyman01 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Boston and Maine*

I respect your comment. and perhaps he may be trying to imply this but his posting replies; lack humility. In contrast you delivered a critique with a gentleman's discretion.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

quality of your product or quality of service is not under discussion. its the quality of your pictures.

here is my origina post, please highlight "_arogant_" and "_self absorbed superiority_". 


> Charles, i'm going to omit pricing (perhaps some collectors are ready to pay 60 for a model of truck. not me however) but i'm sorry to say the quality of your pictures is lacking. they are ok for personal use, but if you trying to run a business of selling them IMHO you will need to step up the quality several steps up all the way to professional.
> 
> your camera is not at fault here, it your lighting and post processing.
> look into using light box such as pictured below and read up on preparing images for web. of course it is your call, but personally i will not deal with anyone who doesn't bother to show off his wares in best way.


then examine your reply. adequate?


----------



## FSHtoyman01 (Jan 29, 2010)

Examples:


"they are ok for personal use, but if you trying to run a business of selling them IMHO you will need to step up the quality several steps up all the way to professional." 

I guess you mean here: unless there what you consider quality they are second class? 





"Charles, I'm going to omit pricing (perhaps some collectors are ready to pay 60 for a model of truck. not me however)"

First of all 60.00 for a collectors item is not much at all. And when you buy a product it's because of the respect for the modeler and his hard work creating his product. I could charge more for my product, as others do, but I respect the customer and I love the hobby and the scale. My gross profit is far less than most. 

"personally I will not deal with anyone who doesn't bother to show off his wares in best way. " 

I guess you only buy from Gucci or Macys' -This is what one senses when you write such a statement. 

"if you can't keep up, don't step up." 

I don;t even know where you were going with this one?

These are some examples that give the reader the assumption of someone with an elitist or arrogant stature. First; they all represent to the reader that you consider yourself to have a superior intellect over someone else. Secondly perhaps you should get to know someone's character and economic and stress level before you come at them. 

Example of how to begin a reply:
I'm sure you have a wonderful product but I noticed one of your pictures to be not well lit. Could I suggest something that has worked for me? 

I believe you have the utmost good intentions but your posted replies bring out a proposed arrogance which clouds your true intent.

If I offended you I apologize but, it's because you offended me by these statements. I work hard and try to produce the best I can on extreme circumstances. Most here understand what I'm going through or have gone through it themselves. If I had money and the proper equipment I'd "blow you away." but I don't so next time you critique try a little humility. 
May God Bless you:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Question,

Do you assemble the tanker? I don't like the hose tubes the way they are positioned. 
With the one sticking out in the back doesn't look right to me.
Is it possible to make the hose tubes even? Or is that the way they come to you?

Do they have any other types of tankers? 

After he air brushes the tank to match the tractor, is the whole model clear coated?

When he air brushes the tank frame would the tubes and fenders be painted turquoise too? Along with the landing gear?
And if possible the side rib supports?

Edit, and ladder too?


----------



## FSHtoyman01 (Jan 29, 2010)

big ed said:


> Question,
> 
> Do you assemble the tanker? I don't like the hose tubes the way they are positioned.
> With the one sticking out in the back doesn't look right to me.
> ...



As far as air brushing we'll do what you specify.
now about the tanker:

http://www.promotex.ca/provisioner/catalogue/index.php?ProductLine=2&CategoryID=7

http://www.promotex.ca/provisioner/catalogue/index.php?ProductLine=2&CategoryID=7

http://www.promotex.ca/provisioner/catalogue/index.php?ProductLine=2&CategoryID=7&page=1

http://www.promotex.ca/provisioner/...mages/2723_20071214071240_5350_main_image.jpg


The last three are an additional 4.00

http://www.promotex.ca/provisioner/...ges/3135_20051015140009_005351_main_image.jpg


http://www.promotex.ca/provisioner/...ges/2486_20050413200744_005353_main_image.jpg

http://www.promotex.ca/provisioner/...d_images/2486_20060111174749_005353_white.jpg


----------



## FSHtoyman01 (Jan 29, 2010)

FSHtoyman01 said:


> As far as air brushing we'll do what you specify.
> now about the tanker:
> 
> http://www.promotex.ca/provisioner/catalogue/index.php?ProductLine=2&CategoryID=7
> ...




We can mount the pipe guards how you want them.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

FSHtoyman01 said:


> We can mount the pipe guards how you want them.



Pipe guards?
The tubes on the side are hose tubes, they carry hoses for unloading the product. 

I got to get up early......be back tomorrow.
Is the tractor all plastic or is it die-cast? Trailer?

Let me take a better look at the tankers tomorrow.

Be back tomorrow got to get some ZZZZZZZZ's.


----------



## FSHtoyman01 (Jan 29, 2010)

big ed said:


> pipe guards?
> The tubes on the side are hose tubes, they carry hoses for unloading the product.:d
> 
> i got to get up early......be back tomorrow.
> ...


sorry i meant hose guards tired myself. Die cast on the tractor


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

FSHtoyman01 said:


> Examples:
> 
> 
> "_they are ok for personal use, but if you trying to run a business of selling them IMHO you will need to step up the quality several steps up all the way to professional_."
> I guess you mean here: unless there what you consider quality they are second class?


is this an example of "arrogant" or the "self absorbed superiority"? my considerations and personal opinions are not important - there is such thing as industry norm. picture doesn't have to be work of art but it does have to be of good quality, which is properly exposed, balanced and sharp. yours fail all these criterias. how is your failure making me "arrogant"?
it should have looked at least like below. you still haven't answered : what grade you give your own work?











> "_Charles, I'm going to omit pricing (perhaps some collectors are ready to pay 60 for a model of truck. not me however)_"
> First of all 60.00 for a collectors item is not much at all...


i guess you missed the fact i was not about to discuss your asking price. or is this an example of "arrogant" or the "self absorbed superiority"?



> _"personally I will not deal with anyone who doesn't bother to show off his wares in best way. " _
> I guess you only buy from Gucci or Macys' -This is what one senses when you write such a statement.


website is the face of a business. when i walk into a store or a shop and see dirty floor, mis-placed products, store clerk in dirty uniform etc, i walk right out. this displays lack of attention to detail, carelessness and general low professionalism. somehow my first impression that these people will not strive to provide a good service for money paid. again is this an example of "arrogant" or the "self absorbed superiority"?



> "if you can't keep up, don't step up."
> 
> I don;t even know where you were going with this one?


i guess that quote you not familiar with. lets try another one 
"_Try not. Do. Or do not. There is no try_." is this clearer?





> These are some examples that give the reader the assumption of someone with an elitist or arrogant stature. First; they all represent to the reader that you consider yourself to have a superior intellect over someone else. Secondly perhaps you should get to know someone's character and economic and stress level before you come at them.


 so from what i wrote you somehow derived that i consider myself of superior intellect over someone else? :laugh: what a vivid imagination you have (or actually see below). and no, when it comes to quality of work, character or stress level doesn't matter. when i see poor workmanship, i say it it is poor workmanship. if the creator was upset, stressed, drunk or ill does not make the work better suddenly. 



> If I offended you I apologize but, it's because you offended me by these statements. I work hard and try to produce the best I can on extreme circumstances. Most here understand what I'm going through or have gone through it themselves. If I had money and the proper equipment I'd "blow you away." but I don't so next time you critique try a little humility.
> May God Bless you


nope. you chose to get offended. Instead of facing the criticism (in your mind, not the forum. ) you started your self defense mechanism and decided play innocent victim that someone mean offends and tries to put down. but in return you keep throwing blessings around which makes you so much higher. this is your way of dealing with the criticism, or more properly avoiding dealing with it.

grow up, this is life. next time when i see a display of poor workmanship, i will proclaim it as such (with explanation why i consider it so) regardless of who it was. and there is no need to blame your cookware, its the cook that makes the food, not the equipment. look up a thread of our 14YO member displaying his trains. from fuzzy, washed up, blown poor images (which he didn't try yo position as business grade) he went to almost good one with about 4 button presses. and that with exactly the same conditions and same cheapest wall-mart camera (as he descrbied it). no reason you couldn't have done that as well.


----------



## FSHtoyman01 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Tankist*

Tankist:
I'm done with your petty game. May the light of Jehovah God shine on you and may you find peace and prosperity in all your days.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

FSHtoyman01 said:


> Tankist:
> I'm done with your petty game. May the light of Jehovah God shine on you and may you find peace and prosperity in all your days.


so you not going to answer, fine., lets stop at that. 
hint: when you come to online forum, leave the religion home, as some might not follow the faith of your choice. and in this particular case i think you should definitely keep the light to yourself - you photograph attempt could have used some more. do better next time.


----------



## FSHtoyman01 (Jan 29, 2010)

God Bless you Tankist!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

FSHtoyman01 said:


> God Bless you Tankist!


which one?


----------



## FSHtoyman01 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Jehovah God*

The one true God.


----------

